# Sennheiser Wireless Groups and Bands question



## gafftaper (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi,
I have 12 Band A Sennheiser EW 100 G3 units, rack mounted and run from a proper Sennheiser Antenna distribution system. I want to add four more wireless mics to my system. Per Sennheiser recommendations, my current mics are all operating in the same frequency group. The EW 100 only has the capacity to have 12 channels per group. The EW 300 G3 has up to 24 channels per frequency group. Can I buy 4 more EW 100's in the same band, put them on the same antenna distro system, and set them to operate in a different group? or is it better practice to buy four EW 300's (with their 24 group capacity), put them in the same antenna distribution system, and set them to operate on the additional channels of the same frequency groups I am already using? 

Thanks!


----------



## themuzicman (Jun 13, 2016)

The Group/Channels are just the manufacturer's way of ensuring an easy setup on a new users part to ensure intermod free operation of the wireless transmitters. This assumes you are actively tuning around DTV stations in your area, and have no other wireless operating in proximity to your setup. Without having a frequency sheet in front of me, I have no way of knowing if the first 12 frequencies in each group between the EW100 G3 and the EW300 G3 are the same. If they are (just check the manual/spec sheets for Group/Channel frequencies and make sure they match), and you have the budget and don't want to have to consider coordinating your wireless further, then go ahead and get the EW300.

Otherwise, I just ran down the 516-558 range for your location (Seattle), and it says you can fit 18 frequencies in there if you pop them out of Group/Channel and just free-tune them.

edit: I should add, Sennheiser's WSM will let you actively coordinate wireless. It's a bit more useful on the ew300 G3 because it can interface with the network port and use the antennas for coordination in your frequency range. If you need to coordinate a lot, look into RF Guru. If you need to coordinate a ton look at Professional Wireless IAS.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Nov 6, 2016)

We (theater) have out 16 split between two bands, so we can increase to 24 units if desired.


----------



## Joel - Studio 52 (Nov 22, 2016)

I successfully run 20 Sennheiser EW100 and 4 Sennheiser EW300 wireless systems, in 3 different ranges (A, B & G) without any trouble. I use Sennheiser's SIFMPRO and Shure's Wireless Workbench software to help co-ordinate the frequency settings and to work around any frequencies that I need to avoid in any particular area.

I'm looking into Sennheiser's WSM software. It may be even more useful for my setup. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 4, 2016)

It's been a while since I started this thread. I am successfully running 16 EW 100 G3's on one set of antennas. The signal goes though my two paddle antennas, through a passive splitter (sold by Sennhieser), into four active distribution amplifiers, and then to the 16 receivers. @themuzicman (thanks again) was kind enough to send me a list of recommended frequencies to use and everything has turned out great.


----------



## dwardMICS (Dec 8, 2016)

I have a new set of 12 of the Ew100 G3s body packs, to go with four of the wireless handhelds. I'm having an issue of frequency hopping. Where one is set for channel 3, but will pick up on both 3 and 4. 

Our Body Pack Mics are set up on:
1 - 488.100
2 - 477.050
3 - 478.200
4 - 488.600
5 - 500.100
6 - 510.700
7 - 494.100
8 - 487.450
9 - 503.400
10 - 498.650
11 - 507.250
12 - 503.600

Our Handhelds are on:
1 - 470.100
2 - 492.900
3 - 476.100
4 - 476.500

Our DTV Channels for the area are: 47, 34, 44, 39, 23, 22, 27, 50, 11, 28, 16, 15, 40, 21, 25. Hurray for being next to Charlotte, NC!

Any suggestions on how to prevent channel "jumping" between the body packs? Also, since our body packs are being worn by performers (mostly middle and high school kids), is there anyway lock the front buttons so that they don't switch frequencies?

This is a new system installed by a contractor. My main installer is out of town and time zone the next few days. I'm trying to iron this out ASAP.

Any guidance would be appreciated as we prep for our Fall production tomorrow! Arg!


----------



## NickVon (Dec 8, 2016)

Why are your handhelds tuned to to different receivers. Do you ever need 4 handhelds while you are also using 12 body packs? I can see some simplicity i the logic behind it. If you actually have 16 receivers though I guess simplicity is king.

Once set the packs/handhelds will not "jump Channels" if i'm understanding your terminology. You'd have to consciously re-tune the packs. I like this sennheiser system over the Shure SLX for this very reason. If you are seeing/hearing audio from a single transmitter on multiple receivers there is a problem with either antenna Distribution I believe or you have "intermod" with each microphone not quite getting a single clear clean frequency to use. Shure's Wireless Workbench, or Sennheisers SIFMN Pro (Free software) should pop out ideal tuning frequency so transmitters aren't stepping on each other.

There are Antenna combiners as part of this install I hope. and you aren't dealing with 32 antenna's all 4 feet from each other?

The new A2 band should be fairly conflict free many out side interference sources, but I think 16 in a single band for the EW100 series is pushing the max units to the limit. I would have like to see 4-6 of the receivers/transmitters in the A/A1 band.

The front button's don't matter on the sennheiser packs, you actually need to hit the set button in the inside battery compartment to change anything. That said. You can still "Lock" the settings in one of the menu options on the pack and receiver. Another option you should Definitely do is to disable the "RF/AF" mute switch on top. Another setting with in the body pack. Check the manual for navigating to it. I personally think mute switch disabled should be the default setting out of the box 

EDIT: I just ran your system through Shure WWB 6, and The best I could do by some of it's standard settings was 15 good frequencies. Now with just 12 Body Packs they at least together should fit in just fine. It may be worth go to your installers and inquireing about a different frequency band for your Handhelds If you'd ever want to use thme all together, or pick up 4 more body packs down the line.

Below is what WWB suggested for 12 systems.

12)
Sennheiser EDIT - EW 100 G3
A1 Sennheiser EDIT
G:-- Ch:-- 511.675 MHz
q
Sennheiser EDIT - EW 100 G3
A1 Sennheiser EDIT
G:-- Ch:-- 507.650 MHz
q
Sennheiser EDIT - EW 100 G3
A1 Sennheiser EDIT
G:-- Ch:-- 506.925 MHz
q
Sennheiser EDIT - EW 100 G3
A1 Sennheiser EDIT
G:-- Ch:-- 500.575 MHz
q
Sennheiser EDIT - EW 100 G3
A1 Sennheiser EDIT
G:-- Ch:-- 498.850 MHz
q
Sennheiser EDIT - EW 100 G3
A1 Sennheiser EDIT
G:-- Ch:-- 495.100 MHz
q
Sennheiser EDIT - EW 100 G3
A1 Sennheiser EDIT
G:-- Ch:-- 492.850 MHz
q
Sennheiser EDIT - EW 100 G3
A1 Sennheiser EDIT
G:-- Ch:-- 475.375 MHz
q
Sennheiser EDIT - EW 100 G3
A1 Sennheiser EDIT
G:-- Ch:-- 474.800 MHz
q
Sennheiser EDIT - EW 100 G3
A1 Sennheiser EDIT
G:-- Ch:-- 472.325 MHz
q
Sennheiser EDIT - EW 100 G3
A1 Sennheiser EDIT
G:-- Ch:-- 471.200 MHz
q
Sennheiser EDIT - EW 100 G3
A1 Sennheiser EDIT
G:-- Ch:-- 470.325 MHz


----------

